# Px4 9mm compact (not sub-compact) plastic cover over recoil spring?



## Reddscott (Mar 3, 2012)

Just got a px4 9mm compact (not sub-compact) and field stripped it (which couldn't be easier). There is a flimsy rectangular piece of plastic that is attached to the block and covers the recoil spring. What exactly is this? Does it actually serve a purpose? It seems too lightweight and flimsy to be part of this pistol. Also, the other px4 models I looked at did NOT have this. So why does the 9mm compact have it? All this is to just satisfy my curiosity and know what parts my pistol has.
Thanks.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

It is the Block Adaptor Assy, unique to the compact. Yes, it's part of the assembly. Keeps the recoil spring/guiderod assembly enclosed from underneath.


----------



## Reddscott (Mar 3, 2012)

Thanks. Now my next problem which I should contact beretta, the large blackstrap that came with my gun extends too far past the butt of the handle. I believe it would fit the full size.


----------

